# Any HVAC guys near Madison, WI



## dspiffy (Apr 19, 2013)

Any HVAC Guys Near Madison, WI

My church bought a large building (not a church building) and we're doing all of the renovations ourselves, mostly volunteer. Not everything was hooked up and working when we got in there, and some of the volunteers have cut thermostat wires, removed ducts, etc etc. There are also a lot of relay panels for switching I have no idea about. A couple of us are very knowledgeable about electrical, plumbing, etc, but no one knows HVAC.

I'm looking for an experienced HVAC guy to come in, inspect the building top to bottom, and let us know what we need to do to get everything running as it should We can compensate you for your time if necessary.

Please shoot me an email dspiffy at gmail or text 608.576.5227

Thanks so much!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Not in the trade.


----------



## dspiffy (Apr 19, 2013)

I dont understand what you mean.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

This is an HVAC site for HVAC techs/contractors only.

Try Contractor talk.


----------



## dspiffy (Apr 19, 2013)

That's what I am trying to find.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Then go to Contractor talk forum. This is for tradesmen only.


----------

